# GA16DE nitrous questions



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

well, my little GA handles up the 75 hp wet shot just fine, and has for quite a few bottles with regular maintenence. the question is, i got a new car so the 1.6 is a little beatbox now. the following mods are going in effect - JWT S1 cams, a FPR and a exhaust cut out. just for shits and giggles. 

the cut out tho, where should i mount it? before or after the 2nd o2 sensor? i have no cat /etc.. so im just wondering as there is no limp mode, but does it matter? anyway, the question is, pushing to a 85-90 or even a 100hp shot feasible? if anything give input on what would possibly be needed to handle it.

other mods include ACT racing clutch, UR underdrive pulley, hot shot header, smc products sts, 2.25" exhaust, 8mm wires, cheap ebay intake tube..

any input is gracious, if nothing ill just leave the 75 on it and have fun when i get the cams and cut out installed.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

most put the cutout before the o2 sensor. the rear one is just for emissions anyway. mine went bad and i just removed it. there was an article on sentra.net about a guy who was spraying a 100shot. it's an ooooold article so i'm not sure if it's there anymore. i don't know a whole lot about nitrous, but i know if you bought a progressive controller you would be able to spray more across the rpm's with the same stresses to the bottom end that you are putting on them with the 75 shot.


----------

